# Absconding after cancelling



## fatianamuli (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello guys 
I was working and I requested my employee to cancel me because of bad working conditions
She dnt want to cancel me but I couldn't work anymore
So she cancelled me and after 2days she filed an absconding case on me 
I can't make visa yet I still want to work in uae
What should I do 
Any advise please 🥺


----------

